
IOS 8 Concept for Interactive Notifications - kracalo
http://www.ihash.eu/2013/12/ios-8-concept-interactive-notifications/
======
sneak
This has nothing to do with iOS or iOS8 - somebody's just using Apple's brand
(presumably unauthorized) and design language to push traffic to a UI concept
they threw together.

Also, his "action button" idea already exists and is implemented (although if
he's having trouble knowing that perhaps they need to work on discoverability)
- it's the whole notification banner. Click anywhere on it to reply to an
iMessage/SMS.

I want my 100 seconds back.

~~~
k-mcgrady
>> "This has nothing to do with iOS or iOS8 - somebody's just using Apple's
brand (presumably unauthorized) and design language to push traffic to a UI
concept they threw together."

It's their concept of iOS 8 hence the word 'concept' in the title. They aren't
trying to trick you into believing this is iOS 8.

~~~
sneak
Why use the iOS name or version number at all, then?

------
gokhan
I love the "physical" back button on my Galaxy S and find Android's overall
back button concept really useful, regardless of the os version. I feel
disoriented whenever I try to go back to where I left on an ios device, it's
always app specific and non-standard.

Opening another app from a notification and returning back would be quite
difficult, not all apps have a specific action marking the end of an
interaction, as in "sending the email" in this concept. How will I go back
from editing a spreadsheet or some notification putting me right in to the
middle of a game?

~~~
freehunter
Double tap the home button and touch the card for the app you were in
previously. It's not terribly discoverable without being told that's what you
need to do.

------
CodeWithCoffee
The majority of users will still feel like they are switching apps, because
the messages app is shown here as taking over the entire screen.

A better solution would be to have something like the existing Facebook or
Twitter dialogs for posting (basically a big UIAlertView/modal dialog with a
text field as its primary view) for entering your reply because you can still
remain within your current app.

------
steve_barham
Seems a somewhat low barrier for entry, if a 'design concept' consists of
putting an action button on a notification.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Especially since that's literally the only thing the video shows. It does not
even elaborate on the concept and shows only one example.

~~~
Touche
And it fails to solve the biggest problem with iOS notifications; they cover
up action buttons at the top of apps. People who get lots of notifications
complain about this the most.

------
whyohwhyamihere
iOS7 revolves around the concept of panes. The app, home screen, background,
and notifications are all on separate panes to give a user a sense of context
of where they are. This defeats that completely by muddying the waters and
mixing panes. Like others have said, link bait, no design concept, there was
really no thinking involved, someone just threw a video together of iOS8 with
an added button.

------
taspeotis
Someone show this to Apple! I bet they could even use it in their desktop
operating sy- [1]

[1] [http://cdn.tips-and-tricks-in-
mavericks.com/images/2013/07/R...](http://cdn.tips-and-tricks-in-
mavericks.com/images/2013/07/Reply-to-iMessage-Notifications-in-OS-X-
Mavericks.png)

------
jbrooksuk
It looks nice, I like the appeal of quickly replying to a notification and it
dismissing automatically afterwards.

However, I don't think this will go into iOS8, in fact I think it's going to
look different again. I like iOS7, it's smooth for me and I feel like I know
where everything is.

------
3rd3
Instead, Apple should include another button in the next iPhone allowing for
quickly switching back and forth between the two most recent applications
(just like cmd-tab). The four-finger sliding gesture is just too heavy-handed.

------
k-mcgrady
I'd like to see something like this in iOS. The ability to perform actions on
notifications on Android (archive emails without opening the email app for
example) is one of my favourite Android features.

------
tuananh
What's not clear is how do user dismiss the notification after performing the
action?

~~~
jbrooksuk
It seemed to automatically dismiss after tapping "Send".

~~~
CodeWithCoffee
Although nothing was actually shown in the video - it dismissed several
seconds after 'Send' was tapped. With this design, where the whole message
thread is shown, I think it would be better to have a 'Done' button up at the
top, in case you want to reread messages or send a second reply.

~~~
interpol_p
I think that defeats the simplicity of this design. If you plan to view the
thread / spend some time deliberating a response you just tap the notification
to be taken to the Messages app. The reply action gives you a chance to
respond and kill the notification in a single action — useful.

